# can you help me sex my Fire Belly Newts???



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

hi i have 2 fire belly newts and i am soon to buy 2 more. I am not sure whether mine are male or female. i am pretty sure they are both the same sex as the cloaca is the same size on both and that tails are similar. the only difference between the two is that one is darker black and the one that isnt as dark has a red stripe down its back and tail.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think its the length of their tails...


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i would say both male, but sexing has never been my strong point


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Any idea as to their age?


----------



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)

male, you go by the size and shape of the cloaca.


----------

